# Puente H de alto voltaje con optoacopladores



## gzaloprgm (Ene 18, 2011)

Buenos días. 

Estoy diseñando un puente H para conmutar 100V con transistores BJT (TIP50 y complementos) - que soportan >100V de Vce. 

De optoacopladores voy a usar los 4N37... El problema es que no soportan hasta más de 30V en Vce... Como debería hacer para evitar que suceda esto?

Este es mi circuito:

Apagado:






Prendido:





Gracias por la ayuda,
Gonzalo


----------



## ecotronico (Ene 19, 2011)

Hola!

En los puentes H los interruptores de abajo no presentan mayor problema en el accionamiento, porque basta con usar un poco de tensión.

Pero los interruptores de arriba dan el problema de dónde ubicar la referencia (o tierra) de la tensión de disparo. En este caso, la tensión entre emisor y base (por ser canal P).

Te propongo esto:




Donde Q2 equivale al optoacoplador.
Si te das cuenta siempre habrá una diferencia de tensión de 24Vcc aprox. entre Colector y Emisor del opto. Porque la resistencia de 4,7k y 15k forman un divisor de tensión. (deben ser de 1/2 Watt cada una).

Sólo hay que ajustar la resistencia de Base del TIP. Pues no se qué corriente necesita para saturarse.


----------



## gzaloprgm (Ene 19, 2011)

Ah... Creo que ya entiendo... Para que el transistor PNP de potencia conduzca, la tensión de base debería ser 0.7v menos que el emisor, no? Por lo tanto me bastaría con que el opto esté conectado a 99v en su emisor cierto?

Entonces la idea es hacer un divisor de tensión que saque por un lado 99v (para prender el PNP) y 1v (para prender el NPN)... Estoy en lo cierto?

Muchas gracias,
Gonzalo


----------

